

Ask HN: To do or not to do? - gawker

Hi guys,<p>I recently tried to canvas that market by creating a launch page on Launch Rock. So far I have 66 pageviews and 5 people have provided their email (7.58% conversion rate).<p>I'm wondering if I should follow through with this project of mine, continue to collect more stats to validate my product or abandon the idea.<p>Thanks! Cheers!<p>Link: http://signup.resumati.ca
======
japhyr
Click: <http://signup.resumati.ca/>

That landing page shows nothing about how you plan to solve this problem. If I
were going to be interested, I'd want to see something specific about how you
are approaching this problem.

This could be mockup screenshots, or a list of features, but I want to know
how you are approaching this problem in a unique manner.

------
hluska
I don't understand what you do, but I still think you should follow through
with it. Worst case scenario, you'll fail and learn one heck of a lot. Best
case scenario, it will be successful.

On the other hand, if you don't follow through, you definitely will not
succeed. And, if you're really an entrepreneur, you'll spend the rest of your
life asking 'what if...'.....

~~~
gawker
Thanks. I've just added the link to the post.

Any advice on the marketing copy?

------
tstegart
That's not much to go on. What's your business about? It could be that your
idea is great but your launch page didn't do a great job exciting people.

~~~
gawker
It's basically a job posting/candidate organizer.. think Taleo.

~~~
tstegart
Ah, I can see why you might not have gotten a great response. That's something
very specific that a person wouldn't really be interested in unless they're
hiring or need a job. Its also something people would wait and see how it
turns out before they would get excited about it. I say go for it. If you're
really good it will be worth it.

~~~
gawker
Thanks. So far, I've had several people mention to go for it. I'm wondering if
I should build out an MVP or work on creating just a marketing page with a
screenshot on what the product looks like?

~~~
tstegart
Build out an MVP.

------
mmobile
OT: in what language are you gonna develop Resumati?

~~~
gawker
I was planning to go for Python with Django back-end and the usual HTML/CSS/JS
front-end :)

